# special need school in costa del sol



## linda30m (Mar 22, 2008)

im moving to costa del sol and im looking for a special needs school for my son who has learning difficulties, can any one help me as i cant seem to find one.
thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

linda30m said:


> im moving to costa del sol and im looking for a special needs school for my son who has learning difficulties, can any one help me as i cant seem to find one.
> thanks


Ahhh, I answered your question in the other thread to the best of my knowledge


----------

